# Ontonagon River Float Question



## trekker1

Hello All. I am looking to take a trip to the UP in July. I am looking for a good river to canoe and was wondering if the Ontonagon is suitable for canoeing from Victoria Dam road to the mouth. I want to take a long trip, and hopefully catch a few fish. Anybody got the scoop on this river as far as scenery,fishing,water flows etc...?

Thanks.


----------



## 2PawsRiver

If you change your mind and consider a trip into the Porcupine Mountains during that time frame let me know................with the price of gas just looking to carpool


----------



## keweenaw Lung-buster

The Ontonagon River is a beautiful river. Fishing some of the tribs can be great for brookies etc. The main river holds nice walleye. Because of the clay soil, the river is often murky from the clay runoff. FYI.

I'd call the local chamber of commerce for a water/level report before I'd head up there. Ontonagon is a small community (not a lot of retail business), but there is a place called Gregg's (not sure of spelling) Taxidermy and Bait shop. They'd likely be able to give you a reliable report. 

Usually you can float the river without a problem, but if the level is down there will be some spots that'll need to be portaged.

If you go, spend some time in the Victoria reservoir. There are some great Crappie and walleye in there. Have fun.

Other's to consider are the Escanaba and Menominee rivers.


----------



## trekker1

Thanks for the info Lungbuster. Is it common to have decent flow in this river in July. It would definately be a long paddle if it is mostly dead water. I may have to take along the trolling motor. Does this river attract any steelhead thru the year?


----------



## barryl

If you want to check the river flow before you go try this link.

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=mqt&gage=rclm4&view=1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1

Also, you can read up on that part of the river at American Whitewater. It will give you minimum and maximum flow rates to run different stretches. This link should get ya started.

http://www.americanwhitewater.org/content/River_detail_id_2694_


.


----------



## keweenaw Lung-buster

The Ontonagon will attract most species of fish due to the size and mouth going into the big lake. Personally, I've never caught any steelhead out of it. Try the Firesteel River (West of Ontonagon) or the Big Iron in Silver City. There are also a lot of steelhead rivers near Baraga/L'anse.

Not sure what you will find in July for that species in the rivers - best time for steelhead is in the spring/fall.


----------



## walleyeguy22

If it rains forget it, just gets way too muddy. I was out last year on the 4th of july in the morning, it was hot as hell but still managed 6 walleye between 2 guys in a couple of hours. Didn'tfish the rest of july I was gone alot, but I know others that did and all caught fish all month and pretty much all summer for that matter. Good walleye fishing but alot depends on how murky the water is. You might catch some steelies now, but come july I would focus on other species.


----------



## trekker1

Thanks for the info.


----------

